# Looking for tips from Thessaloniki people



## karinou (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello everyone!


I am a 35 years old Canadian woman who just landed 2 months ago in Thessaloniki to live with my fiance. I do not speak greek yet so it make it difficult for me to adapt here a bit. I started to have lessons with my step dad but still, not enough to find a work or something. I was wondering if there is some activities going on with foreign people that doesn't speak greek? Or some places I can related to? 

Also, I am walking around a lot downtown, shopping but I don't seem to find real bargain or sales. I know about the open market but sometimes it is more expansive than stores! Anyways, I wanted to know some tips about woman stuff you know, make-up, clothing etc... (My fiance is not really aware of that  

I am trying to make contact and a new life here and I would really need some help!

Thank you!

Karine


----------



## Sooksana (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi karinou! Welcome to Greece! I hope you will find a lot of friends here soon. Unfortunately I live a bit far from Thessaloniki (100 km) in Halkidiki and we can't walk together the first time at list, to explane you the my style of life for example, but you can ask me for help and any questions if you need and I will try to help you  I don't know the cheap plaices for shopping -I always were sure that the open markets have the most fresh and cheap vegetables, fruits and fish but about another am not sure. In common Greece - is not the best plaice for chip and chic shopping.. My opinion..


----------



## 1Kate1 (May 28, 2013)

Hi Karine
I have a friend who wants me to move to Thessaloniki I am a single woman and not sure just what to do as I don't speak Greek nor do I know just how costly it would be to survive with rent,utilities etc I would really appreciate if you have time just to give quick overview of what you have experienced so far. Which area are you residing. I expect that would have to be considered cost wise. I am looking at possibly end November to move.

Thanks

Kate


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Karine
I live just out of thessaloniki, I've been here for about 10 years (I'm now 37) and found the first five years really hard. I don't check this site very often, but if you need a friend to rant to (my advice is probably not great) I do check my email - it is [email protected]. I don't think I've ever bought anything downtown, except coffee. It all seems really expensive to me. Open markets (lykee) are fine, they do take getting use to though. I don't really enjoy shopping that much anyway, but 'Mediterranean cosmos' is probably your best starting place for clothes - I've never found bargains, but its like a mall, and a little easier than the city. To be honest, I still find make up a problem- for special stuff the Honders center has everything, there is one in the center and one by IKEA. I usually get every day stuff from the supper market - offers are rare so don't wait until you need something. Canada is really far (I'm British) so this might not help you, but I tend to stock up on foundation on my yearly trips to visit family, or my mum posts some out. Talk to your fella about his friends girlfriends/wives. Can any manage a bit of English? I'd guess, given the age range, many of them can chat. They would probably help your fitting in language better than your step dad and at the same time help you find shops!
Be realistic about learning the language, if its going to be a long time before you can go after a job, look for ones that need English. Even if you don't need the money, you are a grown up and you do need to make a few friends of your own. Teaching English is the obvious choice, but if your not cut out for that -you might find a company looking for conversation for business people or an English department in need of a secretary. Even if this is a massive step back for your qualifications, its a way to meet people.
One last thing which may be very out of date, there use to be a 'club' called IWOG (international women of Greece) who did charity type things, most of them seemed to be American ( I tryed it out when I first came, but it wasn't for me, now I'm 10 years older, it would probably have been good).
Good luck.


----------



## marilou (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Karinou welcome to Thessaloniki!

I'm from Thessaloniki and perhaps I can give you some information about the greek "agora". 
First of all before you buy any clothes walk around in Tsimiski, Ag. Sofias and the streets around. You'll see the same clothes with price that varries from 15-25 euro. If you like the clothes of ANEL on Ag. Sofias I'd say they use a little bit better fabric and the price is much better than in other shops. I don't like their clothes but that's a matter of taste. 

As for Underwear etc there is a shop in my neithborhood who keep the prices down with great variety to chose from and the service I find excellent compared to crowdy center. I live 10 min on foot far from Tsimiski btw. 

About make up etc almost everyone goes to Hondo's Center in Aristotelous square. Recenty I've heared of a place to find low priced aromas but I forgot the name if you're interested I could ask again.

Open market I don't really like. Especially to buy clothes from. But you'll find better price for vegetables, fish and meat. When you go to the one closest to your place make sure you introduce yourself to people there and see if you can trust them to get the best (fresh) fish, eggs, fruits etc. That's what I do.

About others from Canada...hmmm I don't really know. I used to live in Berlin 3 years ago and Couchsurfing.org helped me a lot to find new friends from around the world. Unfortunately couchsurfing is not so known here especially for 30+ like me. Did you manage to find a job btw? If you need anything let me know.

Marilou


----------

